# Question about substrate for a low tech tank 75 gal



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought a 75 gal recently, and am wondering how to set it up as a low tech planted tank. biggest question is regarding substrate. i have thought of two options:

1) use topsoil from home depot and top it with black gravels of 2-4 mm in size. my question is: where to find such black gravels at a good price? 

2) use Fluorite black gravel covering the topsoil. this would be an expensive option though, given the size of the tank, therefore is less preferred.

And I always have this question and am afraid to ask: is a low tech tank such as this suitable for Discus?

A little description of my experience level: i have a 29 gal with Fluorite black gravel as the substrate, dose it with Excel and KNO3 and KHPO4, and planted heavily mostly with Rotala spp. Lighting = 36 W T5. Has 16 cardinal tetra and a pair of GBR and two bolivian rams. Filter it with Rena XP1 and changes 50% water weekely or biweekly. The fish and plants seems to be happy in this set up, very little algae problems, the GBR spawn once very two weeks.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

3M Colorquartz used to be a good option, but it seems like it has been discontinued. Another one was SMS Turface in Charcoal, not really black but close enough. Same thing though, discontinued, if you are lucky you might find a bag here and there. There are also sandblasting media like "Black Beauty" (iron slag) which are black and cheap, but they are not belly friendly for any bottom dwellers.

I think that, although expensive, Flourite Black might be the best option. Substrates last a long time, if not indefinitely. Maybe save up and splurge on two or three bags of the good stuff.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

> 2) use Fluorite black gravel covering the topsoil. this would be an expensive option though, given the size of the tank, therefore is less preferred.


I dunno if this helps but I got a good deal on eco-complete at petco.com a few days ago. $16 a 20lb bag and free shipping because the order went over $50 total. Usually those free shipping offers exclude heavyweight items so I jumped on it.


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

boringname said:


> I dunno if this helps but I got a good deal on eco-complete at petco.com a few days ago. $16 a 20lb bag and free shipping because the order went over $50 total. Usually those free shipping offers exclude heavyweight items so I jumped on it.


looks like the coupon still works :icon_lol:

so i ordered 8 bags.

thanks for the lead!:fish::hihi:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

This is my favorite mix:
1st layer laterite-----------------------------------------------------------$20
2nd layer Reptile coconut bark---------------------------------------$ 3
3rd layer Scott's top soil with KNO3-------------------------------$10
4th layer River sand------------------------------------------------------$ 3
Total----------------------------------------------------------------------------$36
Depending on the plants the laterite could be replaced by dosing with iron. I used this for my 29G. Still have plenty left over. Love the river sand for I just have to sift the bigger bits of gravel out and rinse 1x.

Here is an example of river sand by Rhaethe


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

Hilde said:


> This is my favorite mix:
> 1st layer laterite-----------------------------------------------------------$20
> 2nd layer Reptile coconut bark---------------------------------------$ 3
> 3rd layer Scott's top soil with KNO3-------------------------------$10
> ...


 
wow your tank looks good! thansk for sharing!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

The pic is not my tank.
This is my tank with a PC 65w and 2 - T8 18w.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

x2h
-I too have a 75 gal. low tech planted discus tank - (that covers all your questions/comments, doesn't it ?) I'm using a thin layer of white silica pool filter sand as a substrate - works very well - plants are doing just great - & the sand really makes the fish & plant colors stand out. Very little upkeep, easy to clean - & need to use only moderate amount of ferts - no CO2.
Have a quick peek - might give you some ideas:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/redrubys


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

discuspaul said:


> x2h
> -I too have a 75 gal. low tech planted discus tank - (that covers all your questions/comments, doesn't it ?) I'm using a thin layer of white silica pool filter sand as a substrate - works very well - plants are doing just great - & the sand really makes the fish & plant colors stand out. Very little upkeep, easy to clean - & need to use only moderate amount of ferts - no CO2.
> Have a quick peek - might give you some ideas:
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/redrubys


what a nice looking tank! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing it! Could you tell me more about the parameters and set up? You tank looks different from mine, much taller. mine is 48x18 and 21 tall. one of the reasons for me to use black substrate is that my experience with cardinal tetras tell me they seem to prefer dark bottom over bright one. how are your doing? are they actively shroaling in the whole tank?

Edit: forgot to ask, is there a soil layer under the sand?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

My tank is a Fluval Osaka - approx.42" X 24" high X about 20" deep.
For filtration I use 2 AC 110 HOB's for ease of cleaning & maintenance, and the wide variety of media I can use in them as the spirit moves me - without fuss, muss, or bother.
Substrate is just white pool filter sand - nothing else - I use root tabs every few months along with low semi-weekly doses of Flourish Excel & Comprehensive - plants are doing great under 8 hrs. of light daily : - 2 - T5 HO -39w each - so approx. 1w/gal - very little algae - hardly noticeable at any time.
I have 13 cardinals - all doing very well in the white sand - they've grown 50% in size since I got them several months back & I haven't lost one, - their color is great - & they do shoal very nicely - don't know of any reason for your experience with cardinals & bright substrate - never heard of that.
One further mention: For filter media I generally use nothing but foam pad, filter floss & Purigen (along with bio-balls) for crystal clear water - helped out by 3 X 50% w/c's per week. Any other info wanted, just ask.
Paul


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

discuspaul said:


> My tank is a Fluval Osaka - approx.42" X 24" high X about 20" deep.
> For filtration I use 2 AC 110 HOB's for ease of cleaning & maintenance, and the wide variety of media I can use in them as the spirit moves me - without fuss, muss, or bother.
> Substrate is just white pool filter sand - nothing else - I use root tabs every few months along with low semi-weekly doses of Flourish Excel & Comprehensive - plants are doing great under 8 hrs. of light daily : - 2 - T5 HO -39w each - so approx. 1w/gal - very little algae - hardly noticeable at any time.
> I have 13 cardinals - all doing very well in the white sand - they've grown 50% in size since I got them several months back & I haven't lost one, - their color is great - & they do shoal very nicely - don't know of any reason for your experience with cardinals & bright substrate - never heard of that.
> ...


thanks a lot. looks like low light is one of the keys here.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

discuspaul said:


> x2h
> -I too have a 75 gal. low tech planted discus tank. I'm using a thin layer of white silica pool filter sand as a substrate


I wish I could my PFS as clean as yours. What is your trick? I am topping mine with rives sand 1 day.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Hilde,
Wish I knew all the secrets. All I do is vacuum 2-3 X a week, stir up the sand well after each vacuum, keep on top of all algae - don't let it get any foothold - dose with excel as needed. But I think the filtration/media provides most of the benefit.


----------

